# Hello Guys, i am New To The Forum , I Need Serious Help



## bskproductionz (Apr 2, 2009)

I seen this forum and had the courage to join here , its nice to meet all of you guys

my current weight is 227 Pounds About(16 Stones) Am 5"7 , Ye I Know He Must Be Fatter Then A Panda , i dont know anything about buliding muscle or losing fat , am completly new to all this , i dont know about weights and i dont know how to use them,

i want to learn and i need everyones help to get me thru this, i got 6 months of doing nothing , i joined up a gym that i will be starting 2moro, i need help and tips, please PM me, its great to apart of a forum of such , thanks


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome mate.

To me you have done the first and the most difficult step. You realised that you need to loose weight and you joined a gym. Now all you need to do is to stick with that and ask as many questions you have here as the site have some nice and knowledgable people who will help you through your goals.

Well done!


----------



## bskproductionz (Apr 2, 2009)

tassos81 said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> To me you have done the first and the most difficult step. You realised that you need to loose weight and you joined a gym. Now all you need to do is to stick with that and ask as many questions you have here as the site have some nice and knowledgable people who will help you through your goals.
> 
> Well done!


thank you i appreciate your comment , people told me to go gym and jus do weights , because i have the right amount of fat , to start buliding muscle, what do i do , i started a gym called virgin active , i need a plan and i need help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board...

write down your exact diet and training plan then post it on here so we can give our advice


----------



## bskproductionz (Apr 2, 2009)

i havent got any plan , i dont know what one is? , fitness noo, i am curently 5"7 227 (16 stones) , I want to bulk up , i need a diet , i need help , if anyone can help me PM Me , if anyone once was this big thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one needs to pm you....

write up exactly what you eat now along with the training you are currently doing at Virgin Active....no one will put themselves out creating you a plan without you doing some of the work


----------



## bskproductionz (Apr 2, 2009)

me i eat whatever i feel like to be honest , i said am starting the gym 2moro , i dont do anything else, i want to start bulking muscle , do u reckon at 5"7 16 stones is okai to start bulking up??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start with a full body workout.

for example

squats

bench press

pulldowns(for back)

military press (for shoulders)

bicep curls

triceps pushdowns

calf raises if you like and maybe some crunches for abs

3x a week is plenty and you could do half an hour walks on non training days or after training that way you`ll maximixe rest.

walking is excellent for fat loss!

no magic beans..just stick to it week in week out...


----------



## moserbomb (Apr 2, 2009)

hi , i am seriously looking forward to know about body building and ways to do that.

 Build Muscles


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

bskproductionz, in order for people here to provide you with the best advise you will need to give them your daily diet. I understand from your posts that you don't have a specific diet and that is fine. What you should so though is to post a typical day's diet. Starting with breakfast and finishing with dinner, what you eat all day. Just a typical one! Then people can put down some suggestions to you in terms of what you need to add or reduce from your diet and of course it would also be easier for them to give you a work out regime based on your diet, age, height and weight!


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

As mentioned by the other guys it would be helpful if you could supply as much info as possible so more experienced members can offer advice.


----------

